
Global IPv6/IPv4 Performance Comparison Maps and Charts - okket
http://stats.labs.apnic.net/v6perf
======
dClauzel
Fuck, France is getting worst since March
[http://stats.labs.apnic.net/v6perf/FR](http://stats.labs.apnic.net/v6perf/FR)
:(

